
Nazi Blueprint for North American Holocaust Acquired by Canada Archive - sohkamyung
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jan/25/nazi-north-american-holocaust-book-canada-national-archive
======
justtopost
Its just a demographic of jews in north america. Does not refer to holocaust
at all. Hardly a blueprint, but it has hitlers library tag, so clearly it was
his next step...

